# motor dc para pestillo



## mizashi (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola, tengo que hacer un proyecto para una asignatura y queria saber si me podeis ayudar un poco. Tengo que mover la tipica barra de metal que hay en los antiguos pestillos con un engranaje y este a su vez estara conectado con un motor. He adjuntado un boceto hecho a mano pero servirá para hacerse una idea. 

La alimentación será de 6V, el motor dara solo 3 o 4 vueltas al engranage que serán suficientes para que se desplace la barra de metal, habia pensado en conectarlo a un pic (no tengo decidido cual todavia) y en la patilla que esté el motor darle tensión durante unos segundos (con el temporizador interno del pic) que será suficiente para moverlo.

Usaré un motor dc que creo que es lo más fácil y útil para este caso pero es que me lio con lo de fuerza, par,... mi duda es ¿que motor uso?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Paloky (Dic 3, 2007)

Mover el motor directamente desde el pic, es impossible.

Necesitarás poner un amplificador de corriente.  En el caso de que el motor tenga que moverse en ambos sentidos, tienes que utilizat un puente en H.

Por lo que veo en el dibujo que ajduntas, no creo que sea posible moverlo directamente desde el mismo eje del motor.  Tendràs que poner unos engranajes reductores para poder ganar par.

En cuanto al tamaño del motor, dependerà del tamaño de la barra que tengas que mover, peso, etc..


----------



## mizashi (Dic 3, 2007)

Paloky dijo:
			
		

> Mover el motor directamente desde el pic, es impossible.
> 
> Necesitarás poner un amplificador de corriente.  En el caso de que el motor tenga que moverse en ambos sentidos, tienes que utilizat un puente en H.
> 
> ...




Vale, fallo mio, me acabo de dar cuenta que es imposible por el consumo del motor conectarlo directamente al pic, pero ¿que amplificador de corriente podria usar?

Respecto a lo de los engranajes, habia pensado en coger un motor con reductor integrado como estos:
http://www.precisionmicrodrives.com/product_información.php?products_id=134
http://www.precisionmicrodrives.com/product_información.php?products_id=82
http://www.precisionmicrodrives.com/product_información.php?products_id=114

De esta forma me ahorro espacio.

Mirare lo del puente en H. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Con este esquemas manejas tu motor desde el PIC
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/79632/


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Otra opcion es utilizar un electroiman o comprar uno de los que se utilizan en los porteros electronicos.

El funcionamiento es un poco curioso, el electroiman no mueve todo el mecanismo, si no una pequena plaquita.
Si miras un casette de video, fijate el funcionamiento de la tapa protectora de la cinta, en un lateral hay una pequeña pestaña de impide que se habra, este seia el metodo utilizado.

El problema de utilizar selenoides es este tienen poca fuerza y recorridos pequeños, por lo que requiere ingenio.

Tambien podrias utilizar el motor paso a paso de una disquetera o un CDROM, hay modelos que utilizan motores DC convencionales, como la PS1 o los musiqueros.

Tambien puedes utilizar un servo de aeromodelismo.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 4, 2007)

Creo que usaré un puente en H, he estado mirando y no se que saldría mejor si usar un puente integrado o hacerlo yo mismo con mosfets y resistencias.

http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/l293d.pdf

este es uno que controla 4 motores o dos motores bidireccionales, yo solo lo quiero para un motor bidireccional asique me sirve, mi duda es que seria mejor, ganar en espacio usando el integrado pero perder ya que tengo que ponerle la alimentación, o usar un puente construido por mi con elementos pasivos que no requieren alimentación continua pero ganar en espacio.

Saludos

PD: sigo mirando motores con reductor integrado


----------



## mizashi (Dic 9, 2007)

Una pregunta, estoy acostumbrado a gastar el Orcad Capture pero no encuentro ningún simbolo del l293, ¿que puedo hacer? No me han enseñado a diseñar componentes desde cero para capture


----------



## mcrven (Dic 9, 2007)

Amigo Paloki, mover la barra diréctamente con un engranaje movido por el eje del motor, es más fácil (Respecto a fuerza) que hacerlo contra una rueda dentada de tamaño superior. Resulta ser que la barras lineales dentadas - cremalleras - tienen analogía con un engranaje de dimensiones infinitas (hipotéticamente hablando). Por lo tanto la desmultiplicación tenderá a infinito y el incremento de fuerza, también. Claro está que la realidad se opone a las hipótesis y, después de todo, nada es tan infinito. Pero, es un a de las mejores opciones respecto a los requerimientos de potencia del motor.

Un recall para tiopepe123 respecto al uso de solenoides (electroimanes) y a su potencia. Dijo alguien por ahí, hace mucho tiempo: "Dadme una palanca y un punto de apoyo y, etc, etc, etc,..."

Saludos a todos y, suerte mizashi que vas por buen camino.

mcrven

P.D.: Para el motor puedes utilizar los que utilizan los autos para elevar los vidrios, son de 12V y traen mecanismo reductor incorporado.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 12, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Amigo Paloki, mover la barra diréctamente con un engranaje movido por el eje del motor, es más fácil (Respecto a fuerza) que hacerlo contra una rueda dentada de tamaño superior. Resulta ser que la barras lineales dentadas - cremalleras - tienen analogía con un engranaje de dimensiones infinitas (hipotéticamente hablando). Por lo tanto la desmultiplicación tenderá a infinito y el incremento de fuerza, también. Claro está que la realidad se opone a las hipótesis y, después de todo, nada es tan infinito. Pero, es un a de las mejores opciones respecto a los requerimientos de potencia del motor.
> 
> Un recall para tiopepe123 respecto al uso de solenoides (electroimanes) y a su potencia. Dijo alguien por ahí, hace mucho tiempo: "Dadme una palanca y un punto de apoyo y, etc, etc, etc,..."
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu ayuda, ya he conseguido hacer el l293 en capture jeje, respecto al motor pensaba usarlo de 6v ya que lo tengo que alimentar con baterias y lo unico que tiene que hacer es desplazar la barra de metal (tipo cremallera como ha dicho mcrven) unos 5 cm. y creo que al final cogere un motor que lleve el reductor integrado, he visto uno de reducción 100:1 ¿con eso conseguiria mas par y por lo tanto mover más facilmente el engranaje cremallera,no?

Un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 12, 2007)

Os acordais de los viejos disquetes de 5" de papel?

El cabezal lo movian  directamente con un motor paso a paso rotatibo.

El metodo es simple y efectivo, simplemente en el eje llevaba atornillado una cinta metalica similar a una cinta metrica de medir, se enrollaba o desenrollava para mover el carro del cabezal.
Tambien utilizado en algunas radios para el dial .


Ventajas: No tiene engranages que se puedan romper o deformar, en principio es muy solido

Inconvenientes: 

Un mayor tamaño que viene dado por que la cinta debe enrolarse y debe haber un carrete.
La fuerza esta limitada por la cinta.
Sencillo y barato.


Pues casi te diria que no haria falta ni reductores, solo un temporizador y un buen condensador electrolitico.

La contruccion deberia ser lo siguiente:


En el eje motor deberias montar un carrete o disco donde atornillarias la cinta un extremo de la laminita de acero o plastico flexible
En el otro lado de la lamina atornillas el pestillo.
Un sistema de guia o ranurado por donde se desliza la cinta y evita que se arrugue facilmente.


El control del motor debe ser por sobrecarga, no te asustes...la idea es pegarle un picotazo de corriente pero solo unos poquisimos segundos por lo que el motor puede ser de tension menor como pueda ser uno de juguete.
El condensador electrolitico dara toda la energia y de esta forma evitamos tener problemas con pilas un poco descargadas.





http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0c/5.25_in._floppy_disk_drive_top.jpg
arriba a la derecha fijate en el eje.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 12, 2007)

es una buena idea tiopepe123 aunque le veo ciertos inconvenientes para mi aplicación, no se si tendrá fuerza suficiente el motor para mover una pieza de algún metal de 1'5 cm de ancho x 1'5 cm de alto x 10 cm de largo. con solo la cinta y aun si pongo el motor que yo pensaba, no se si la cinta podra empujar la pieza, está claro que recogerla si que podrá pero empujarla luego no lo tengo yo claro del todo.

Otra cosa, no acabo de entender lo del condensador para que funcione el motor, ¿podrias explicarmelo un poco mas detallado por favor?

Saludos y gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 12, 2007)

Si tienes el motor lo puedes probar facilmente.

En el motor le pegas un tapon  de botella grande o algo similar.
La cinta la puedes hacer con papel de acetato o transparencia o de un envoltorio.
Pegas la cinta en el tapon de botella y en el pestillo.

Lo pones en la superficie de la mesa que servira como guia y pruebas.

CUIDADO NO TE CORTES CON LA CINTA.

Aunque sea a nivel de pruebas podras ver como anda.

EL tema del condensador:

Si pones un condensador gordo en circuitos a pilas puedes agotar mas eficientemente la pila.
Como que el circuito funciona a tirones, el condensador funciona como una segunda pila y en el instante de dar corriente la suministra tanto la pila como el condensador y se gasta la energia.

Las pilas descargadas lentamente se recuperan y recargan el condensador, con suerte la energia acumulada en el condensador permitira un nuevo disparo de forma segura.

Recuerda que si tienes una linterna gastada si esperabas un rato la bombilla se volvia a encender.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 12, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, una cosa, voy a usar el l293 como driver entre el pic y el motor, ¿donde pondria el condensador que dices?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 12, 2007)

Alimentando el L293 lo mas cerca posible


----------



## mizashi (Dic 13, 2007)

bueno ya se que quizas penseis que estoy un poco loco jeje, resulta que tengo que cambiar el actuador (que en este caso es un l293+motor) porque logicamente para mi aplicacion se queda algo grande ya que teoricamente iria dentro de una puerta, asique he pensado en usar algun tipo de electroiman que atraiga un trozo de metal para abrir y que lo repela para cerrar. ¿Que pensais?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2007)

Electroiman para abrir y resorte para cerrar o al revez

El electroiman y el hierro se atraen siempre.
Para lo que dices deberia ser un electroiman y un iman permanente, segun la polaridad del electroiman se atraen o se repelen.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 14, 2007)

La rollo, si ya se que lo comente...pero todo tiene una explicacion.


El problema de los electroimanes es su poco recorrido, su fuerza decrementa cuadraticamente con la distancia y a unos pocos mm ya no tiene fuerza.

Fijate que los reles solo se mueven poco mas de 1mm pero gracias a todo un sistema de palancas cierran los contactos de forma segura.

Los comerciales utilizados para porteros automaticos utilizan un truquillo.

En vez de abrir el pestillo lo que hacen simplemente es desbloquearlo.
El electroiman aparta una piececilla que desbloquea el pestillo.

Si te has fijado en las puertas de los coches o los porteros automaticos si haces fuerza  antes de activarlo la puerta no se habre por que el electroiman no tiene suficiente fuerza para mover la pieza bloqueante.

En cerrageria se utilizan sistemas de estos que una minuscula pieza bloquea a todo el sistema.


¿probaste lo de la cinta con un potor de juguete?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2007)

Buendia Tio, veo que has madrugado (Segun mi horario).
Yo le confiaria al electroiman hasta 1 o 1,5Cm aproximadamente

En lugar de cinta tambien se puede colocar leader de acero para lineas de pesca, muy resistente y muy flexible

Otra sugerencia:
Por que no vas a una cerrageria y ves los sistemas de portero automatico que hay en el mercado.

Existe otra posibilidad pero requiere mecanica de presicion, es mediante un motor hacer girar un tornillo y el giro de este se aplica al pestillo que trabajaria de tuerca, esto tiene fuerza, pero requiere un ajuste presiso para evitar rozamientos y fricciones innecesarios.

Hoy estoy inspirado
Otra:
Colocas tu mecanismo fuera de la puerta y transmites el movimiento con cables del tipo "Freno de bicicleta", un cable tira para habrir y el otro tambien tira pero en sentido contrario para cerrar


----------



## mizashi (Dic 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, lo de la cinta lo probe pero no era factible para mi idea, asique lo he descartado, sin embargo me gusta mucho la idea de los porteros automaticos, e estado buscando pero no he encontrado ninguna web donde explique el funcionamiento un poco detalladamente. 

Más o menos entiendo como funciona, pero una explicación más detallada  incluso con algun dibujo seria mejor (no digo que la hagais eeee, que es demasiado trabajo y ya estoy agradecido con vuestras aportaciones) pero si conoceis alguna fuente o web me la podriais decir.

De todas formas y volviendo al electroimán, yo habia pensado en colocar el electroiman, y al lado un iman permanente, de forma que dependiendo de la polaridad que yo ponga en el electroiman lo atraera o lo rechazara, puesto que esto es para una puerta (el hueco entre la puerta y el marco es de apenas 2 o 3mm) con que lo desplazase 1,5 cm o 2 cm. ya me bastaria.

Un saludo y ya me direis que os parece, am y gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2007)

Para que te funcione el electroiman + iman deben ser una sola cosa, uno a continuacion del otro, la bobina no puede tener componentes ferromagneticos (Se pegaria el iman)
O sea, un solenoide sin estructura metalica (Ferromagnetica) y el vastago hierro + iman
El iman debe ser de tierras raras o neodimio, si no es asi, los pulsos de apertura cierre iran desmagnetizando el mismo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 16, 2007)

Mañana tendras una foto de un portero automatico, ademas es nuevo, o sea sin romper y entenderas como funciona.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 16, 2007)

En vez de utilizar un pic para temporizar el funcionamiento del motor podrías hacer lo siguiente.
Utilizás una llave inversora doble del tipo pulsador. Colocas en serie con ambas llaves un limit switch. La sección "normal cerrado" en serie con una limit switch correspondería al pestillo cerrado o de reposo. Cuando oprimís el pulsador, el motor se accionará abriendo la puerta y para que en es límite el motor no siga conectado, actuará el limit switch de esa sección. Al soltar el pulsador, la tensión se invertirá moviendo el pestillo a su posición de reposo y volverá a desconectarse gracias a limit switch.
Suerte.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 17, 2007)

Aqui estan las fotos
Como puedes ver el electroiman actua como gatillo.... que permite que la palanca se libere.... al liberarse la palanca la cerradura..... se puede GIRAR permitiendo que se habra la puerta

El electroiman solo debe vencer la fuerza del muelle y el gatillo. Por eso si apretamos el portero automatico no se abre la puerta.

La paranca retiene el giro del pestillo.


El circulo es por donde se suele romper la cerradura, como podeis ver es una rotura por cizallamiento.


Aunque el eletroiman funciona y es bastante seguro y necesita muy poca energia requiere meditar un poco el tema.

Puntos a meditar:

Debes pensar igual que el chikichan haciendo karate, aprovecharte de la fuerza del oponentes.

El electroiman en pequeños recorridos tiene mucha fuerza y funciona a golpes.

El truco es trabajar a cizallamiento, o sea una pequeña pieza bloquea a todo el sistema.

El necesario garantizar el retorno, normalmente con muelles o chapas.

Aunque todas piezas y resortes pueden se de chapa, la pieza de retensión final debe se solida.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 17, 2007)

muy buenas las fotos, muchas gracias, y tambien gracias a las otras personas que me estan ayudando. El problema que acabo de observar es que los porteros automaticos tienen en el marco de la puerta el sistema y en la puerta la llave con el pestillo, sin embargo en la puerta de casa lo tengo que meter todo, sin poner en el marco nada excepto quizas algun trozo de metal para electroiman o para algún sensor magnético.

Aun así podria integrar la cerradura del portero automatico en la puerta de casa cambiando la chapa que gira por el propio pestillo de la puerta pero entonces tengo otro problema, ¿como se abriria la puerta con la llave? porque como ya he dicho antes, en las puertas de los patios está separado entre marco y puerta pero aqui no.

Se me acaba de ocurrir una solución parecida al portero automatico y seria usando un solenoide  para entorpecer la entrada del pestillo. He estado mirando pero hay de varios tipos y no se cual me vendria mejor (push, pull, enclavamiento), de esta forma cuando se fuese la luz el solenoide dejaria de actuar y la puerta se quedaria "abierta" para en caso de emergencia poder salir, ¿Que os parece?

Tengo que pensar en como unir eso con la apertura de la puerta mediante llave, si alguien tiene fotos de una cerradura que se vea bien para que entienda el mecanismo como las fotos del portero automatico (gracias de nuevo por las fotos) me gustaria que las pusiese para que las vea. Gracias a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 17, 2007)

Para desbloquear el sistema deberias hacer igual que los cdroms un pequeño agujero.

Es cuando al funcionamiento busca por LOCKSMITHS, por ejemplo en la mula.

http://www.gregmiller.net/locks/impress.html

Como has visto debes penzar en un pequeño añadido que bloquee el mecanismo.

Si confian en ti puedes desmontar tranquilamente el mecanismo de la puerta sin causar ningun daño, ojo spñp ñps marcos y el mecanismo. No desmontes el mecanismo si no tienes un poco de practica, ya que hay un muelle un poco puñetero.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 19, 2007)

hola de nuevo, el problema tiopepe123 no es desbloquar el sistema de esa forma que dices sino de alguna otra que cuando el usuario introduzca la llave en la cerradura o la gire se desconecte el sistema bloqueador. No se si poner algun tipo de sensor dentro de la cerradura, pero como es toda de metal los sensores disponibles se reducen un poco.

Por cierto si alguien encuentra fotos de una cerradura por dentro le agradeceria que las pusiera.

¿Que opinais? Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

Muy buenas esas fotos, la verdad..

Y lo de las llaves creo que es pura y netamente, todo desplazamiento mecánico..

Debe tener algún tipo de biela manivela, que corre el pestillo o la traba del transformador..


----------



## mizashi (Dic 19, 2007)

ya pero una imagen vale mas que mil palabras jeje por estoy intentado encontrar algo para ver el interior, y de esa forma haber como puedo hacer para detectar que alguien a metido la llave en la cerradura o esta girando el bombin para abrir la puerta y poder desconectar mi sistema

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 19, 2007)

Para el tema del desbloque un buen metodo es un iman de neomidio potente, si se va la luz o se queda sin pilas el iman permite mover el mecanismo, ojo no es tan sencillo, pero es una forma.

Para la deteccion de la llave, simplemente debes aprovecharte de la leva del bombin, si esta da un cuarto de vuelta levanta el bloqueo, yo utilizaria un resorte escamoteable. 

En la mula hay manuales para forzar puertas donde se muestra todo el funcionamiento.

Si quieres ver como funciona el bombin solo debes sacar un tornillo que hay en el lateral de la puerta, es muy facil.

Piensa que un 90% de tu proyecto es mecanica.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 20, 2007)

muchas gracias tiopepe123, ya me habia dado cuenta que practicamente todo es mecanica, de lo que ando un poco justo jeje. Voy a ver si encuentro una cerradura por ahi y tambien haber que es eso de un resorte escamoteable.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 20, 2007)

El resorte escamoteable era muy utilizado en valvulas de neumatica, es un final de carrera que solo actua en un sentido y en el otro no hace nada.


Imaginate un pulsador en una puerta corredera, pues el pulsador solo se activaria en un sentido por ejemplo de derecha a izquierda pero en el otro sentido no actuaria izquierda derecha.

Basicamente esta formado por dos palancas y una rotula o union, en un sentido queda "unido" y actua pero en el otro "salta".

No te puse un enlace por que lo unico que encontre era de valvulas y preferi no liarte.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 22, 2007)

tiopepe123 creo que ya he encontrado la solución, es algo parecido al resorte escamoteable que decias.

Ahora tengo una duda, voy a usar un solenoide (todavia no se de que tipo si push o pull o yo que se) pero para controlarlo necesito un driver ya que directamente del pic no se puede, tengo estas opciones, ¿cual me recomendais?

El mosfet puede ser un IRF740 o un IRFIZ34E

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/I/R/F/7/IRF740.shtml
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/I/R/F/I/IRFIZ34E.shtml

El datasheet de fairchild es el que mejor se ve, aguanta de sobra creo yo lo que le pido. La cuestion de usar un transistor en vez del rele es por ahorra espacio y hacerlo lo mas pequeño posible.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Palmas (Dic 24, 2010)

Paloky dijo:


> Mover el motor directamente desde el pic, es impossible.
> 
> Necesitarás poner un amplificador de corriente. En el caso de que el motor tenga que moverse en ambos sentidos, tienes que utilizat un puente en H.
> 
> ...


 Saludos, aunque se que el tema es un poco antiguo, pero me gustaría saber qué tipo de motor usar? Gracias.
Palmas.


----------

